# Content Manager



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I need the User Guide, but some how it got moved from Sundog (my Kindle) to Amazon.  (Don't know how / when that happened.)  So I am in the Content Manager with arrow pointing to move it from Amazon to Sundog.  Now what do I do to actually move it?  Can't figure it out.  Don't have User Guide to look at.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

You can go to your Manage My Kindle page on Amazon and have it sent to your Kindle from there. It's probably the easiest way.

I do know you can download the User's Guide here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200127470&#docs in either PDF or .AZW (Kindle) format.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm starin' at it and then I realized . . . just had to turn on the Whispernet and it transferred.  

Time for me and Sundog to go to bed.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Good one!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

G' night !


----------

